# How Safe Do You Feel Posting on HT?



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I see a lot of posts about potential threats to your privacy; legislation that allows some agency to access your personal information, records of your purchases, tracking devices on your vehicles, etc. So how safe do you feel about posting so much personal information on a public internet site? We hear about teenage computer geeks who hack into high level private or government agencies or develop horrific viruses that they set loose. Tracking any of us down through our posts here shouldn't be that hard, particularly for "Big Brother". 

We all gather here because we want to talk to people who share our interests. It's nice to get the support here that we don't always get from our friends and families who think we're a little out there. But, let's face it, there is a certain level of paranoia that shows up from time to time - that whole tin foil hat thing. Yep, I'm wearing mine now.

So how safe do you really feel about openly discussing your preps and plans on a board that unregistered lurkers can freely read? I guess I'm just wondering if being in our own community here makes us relax a little too much.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, your point (OP's) is well-taken! I hope and expect that it is a little harder to track people down from their postings...I guess mostly I think that someone has to be quite motivated to track someone down from the posts. Of course, it has happened here, but the tracker had prior knowledge...I guess in general I don't believe that we are "openly" discussing our preps. Most write in generalities...ldc


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I edit , I self edit a lot, it is a good skill to have in both speech and written word , many a post i type out then delete 

like with face book , i make sure that anything i say on FB is something i would say to my 83 year old grand mother , cause she is the reason i am on FB in the first place , my wife made my FB account and My grandma freinded me in less than an hour , i was stuck as i couldn't unfriend grandma to close my account that would be plane mean

remember everything here is very google searchable so watch what you say , details you give i listed my state only others list more or less , i could and do live withing a few miles of others here i may even know them from fair or something but i don't know what their screen name is unless we met thru HT. I don't go around talking about ht or giving my screen name.

i tend to think if your cautious that the good out weighs the bad


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Very safe. I travel with work every few weeks, sometimes every week. This week I am in Hollywood, FL. Try and find me !


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Any half-decent private investigator could find most anyone on here in 48 hours or less. I include myself in that. There are probably a few who have protected their privacy better than most of us. Pretty sure there's no bulletproof privacy on here, though. The feds can track any of us down.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

No. We have had Echelon in effect for as long as I have been alive and Carnivore is just another monitoring tool of the same type just geared to the higher speed of digital communication media. Someone is always monitoring us regardless if we are on the phone, net or walking down the street with sattilites that can read the date on our newspaper in our hand from a weather sattilite 27,000 miles up. Its not coming. It's been here since 1963 and been improved regularly.

Improvements in watching the herd will come much faster as people choose to combine their phones and computers into smartphone and find it harder to shake their communication addictions as it becomes more convienient.

Once everyone is jacked into the Matrix 24/7 those who dream of prepping and bugging out will stick out like a road flare if they have a body heat signature without a catalogable Matrix identification as the 24/7 jacked in folks will have.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm not particularly worried about the gov "tracking me down". I don't have anything they'd be interested in. It is people who live near you that may decide to help themselves to your preps that you need concern yourself with. What I have wouldn't be worth the gov coming for, they need way more supplies than I have to just give the local population one bite each.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't know I have heard others mention we are all on some lists just for being members of HT- but you know what- I have a blog- I post on FB alot I am here- and another board- and I use mypoints and Bzz Agent=- I sign up for free samples I used to post alot on a "savers board"
If some one wants to find me go thru the trouble- then so be it- I can not live THAT paranoid I suppose...


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

The people who would wish to do you harm, already know how to find you. After harm has been done to you, the people on HT would only look for information so they could find you and help you. At least that is my impression of the people on HT.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Just use common sense!

If someone wants to find me, so be it! 

I've been here long enough for someone to learn a lot about me. I'm very boring.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm too dull for anyone to be interested in finding me.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm sure that I've already, over the years, given away enough info for anyone who really wanted to find me, to find me. Of course, anyone who reads the archives that closely, also knows I am in a position to defend myself if those that find me have any evil intent. Those with friendly intent will have to figure out how to prove their intent is friendly before I draw down on them, lol.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

i only post what im comfortable with, and as to big brother? he knows where i am if he really wants me. im still too small to bother with, but then i don't go around poking him in the eye either.

dean


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think my name in the phone book is just as potentially harmful as posting on the Internet. I didn't feel this way when I joined this site - it took a while to get comfortable. I think the potential to help and be helped by others is much higher than being harmed so it's worth the risk. I've had 5 years of being helped/helping and no incidences of being harmed from this site.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont worry about it much.I think a person should use some common sense when posting about themselves, on any sight. And keep in mind, whatever you post on the net is there,forever. With that said, I doubt (out of all the posters on this site) anyone would go to the effort to find me.

I dont worry about the gov either. I think if they thought I or anyone else was truly a threat to them, they would have figured that out and dealt with it by now. 

I know theres a certain level of paranoia that if you visit certain sights, or speak out against the .gov that puts you on a list somewhere. If thats true, well then, so be it. 
Im not going to change my beliefs, surfing habits, or not say what I think because of it.


----------



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

I likely lurked for a year before I felt safe enough to join.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am more worried about my own mooching family members showing up and trying to stake some claim on my preps than I am of some internet spy program!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

<shrug> Funny you should mention this. Just today I tracked down someone for a friend. Full name, age, business, residence, tax status. He didn't know how and I did it in an hour or two.

Anyone who really wanted to track me could. I keep enough back that the casual goof would have to spend too much time. I don't worry about it, because my siblings have high security clearance and I'm sure I'm already investigated and on file as being a fruitcake. Whatever. I'll wave back and state that anyone with a government backing their investigation of me is more of a fruitcake than me.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I'm not particularly worried about the gov "tracking me down". I don't have anything they'd be interested in. It is people who live near you that may decide to help themselves to your preps that you need concern yourself with. What I have wouldn't be worth the gov coming for, they need way more supplies than I have to just give the local population one bite each.



This.
And they can track/monitor me in a thousand other ways and do. Just add HT to the list of ways...


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I belong to enough forums on any watch list, that I don't worry about it too much. Blabbed a lot before I understood OpSec in even the broadest sense. These days it would be very difficult to drop off the radar, even if I could. 

Having said that, I realize this about myself-I am truthful. I don't make up stories about myself and what I am doing. (yeah, roll your eyeballs, lol) That is not true of everyone else, however, and I recognize that. So how much confidence should be placed in what people say about their preps, opinions, net persona? That's for each of us to decide.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I found all the info I needed about the man who bought our old family home, in about 20 minutes on the 'net. And this guy was a scientist, just not really concerned with privacy as there was a lot of 'free' information on him out there. Google, address websites, etc.
I figure that we should all just use common sense, and realize what we are buying into and/or buying to try to protect our privacy. In reality, if you file taxes, they already know more about you than they should and can readily track you down using your SSN.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I'm not particularly worried about the gov "tracking me down". I don't have anything they'd be interested in. It is people who live near you that may decide to help themselves to your preps that you need concern yourself with. What I have wouldn't be worth the gov coming for, they need way more supplies than I have to just give the local population one bite each.


I agree with you about the government (yours and mine), and I'm lucky I don't feel I have to worry about my neighbours. I live in a tight-knit rural farming community where some degree of "prepping" is considered "normal life". Everyone around here has a wood-stove, a generator, a basement full of (home) canned goods, a large vegetable garden, a barnyard full of animals, and the ability to hunt wild game. And everyone around here remembers being cut off and without electricity for a month during the 1998 North-east Ice Storm, so prepping for natural disasters is considered normal, too. I know I can rely on my neighbours if I need help, and I'll help them all I can if they need it, too. I live in a great community and I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## charmd2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Having google searched myself I know it would take about 5 seconds for someone to find me. Don't care. I figure if they need me I need to be found. As others have said I am no threat to the government and wouldn't have enough here to matter to "them" anyway


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I did a search for my step-dad who doesn't use the computer and found birth-date, ex-wife's name and town he lives in.


----------



## Bulldog 6 (Jul 13, 2011)

These days I quietly monitor the sites I've interest in. I respond little...read the various posts, smile, nod my head, or curse that the last person is nuts. I have been doing this long enough (a lifetime) and with enough experience training in so many areas I need little. The people tracking/monitoring know who we are...if everything really does fall apart it won't matter. They will have their hands so full we (individually) will be unimportant. Besides, for me "going gray" could be just over the next hill. I just read "the signs" and quietly wait.
The net provides me information...these days I try to not give it too much [which is almost impossible]. Now, where did I put my foil hat?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Bought bulk ammo, bulk food, big medical kits? You are probably on somebody's list, and if the gov't wants to see that list they will.

I don't worry about it.

When they passed the patriot act, and said they were going to listen to "some" cell phones my wife freaked. I told her when she calls and says "Tom, you forgot your lunch" nobody cares. Now if she called and said "Achmed, you forgot your detonators" somebody might perk up.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not worried about anyone on the left or right finding me, just the gov't exposing itself. And the crazy ex. She's harder to shake that a side wall clinger.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

A lot of interesting responses have been posted. When I asked the question, I wasn't necessarily thinking that anyone is keeping track of who visits this forum or what kind of preps they say they have. If anyone is checking on this kind of message board, seems like it would more likely be a weapons watch and might be someone we'd never heard of. Or, even more likely, it would be that creepy guy that lives down the road and always keeps his blinds down and his curtains pulled shut. He'd be the one checking on all of his neighbors.

I don't post on Facebook or any 'social networking' sites. This and a few quilting forums are pretty much the extent of my internet activities. If I google myself, I'm not there. At least not on the first couple of dozen pages. Maybe if I kept going through several hundred pages, I'd find something but I doubt it. There are a lot of other people with my name but none of them are me. I think most of us are fairly careful about the information we give out but over a period of time, when you feel comfortable with the regular posters and topics, it's human nature to gradually give out more info than you realize. Not in one or two posts, but a bit here and a bit there over time.

Sitting here wearing my trusty, rusty tin foil hat, I've just been pondering the fact that while I need to be alert to any potential threat, I might need to pay more attention to how much of myself I'm putting out there for "Them" to find. Even with all of the resources now available, there's no reason for me to leave a trail of bread crumbs.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I don't worry too much about being found. My real name is all over the internet, appears in the newspaper from time to time and is listed in public records relating to some of my activities in sworn public hearings. I write magazine articles and fiction and don't use a pen name. I also will begin blogging for a magazine soon and plan to have a link to my new blog in my signature.

If someone wanted to find me, they could. I would be more concerned if I wrote a lot of nasty comments all over the internet that could be traced back to me. Those are the kinds of things that can affect your employment status and your standing in the community.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't worry at all about people watching me on the net, I watch them back.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Safer than facebook. Heck, safe enough to post again...and again...and so on...
Matt


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't worry too much. Even if somebody *did* discuss something that would attract some government alphabet soup agency's interest, well,...
that very last scene in "Raiders of the Lost Ark" is what comes to mind to me.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well with my many Federal/ State Licenses that I currently hold, or have held - with many of them that required fingerprinting, extensive DOJ Background Checks, and having to be Bonded. I am on many lists, who knows how many of them. 

Plus when I was the Post Adjutant at that time for our local American Legion Post - I was the person that filled out and submitted the reams of paperwork (in triplicate) through and with the assistance of our local U.S. Congressman's Field Office, in order to obtain for free: 15 M-1 Garand rifles, 200 en-bloc 8 round 'clips', and several thousands of rounds (2 cases) of Blank Ammunition from the U.S. Army - Rock Island Arsenal. These were delivered in my name/ I had to produce 2 forms of ID and sign for them. They are used by the local VFW/ American Legion/ Marine Corps League Posts and the Local Veteran's Honor Guard for Military Funerals, Ceremonies, and Parades. I am pretty sure that I was put under a microscope when that paperwork was processed, and I know that the FBI called me (plus the Post Commanders) about the requesition.

So I am not that concerned as to my posting in S&EP on HT. 
I am aware that what I post will become public domain, and accessable to anyone that does a search. But with my having such a common name, the 1st item found in a search is a past winner of 'American Idol'.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

radiofish,
I know the feeling. Six weeks after my first post college job I had to get printed and mug shot style photographed because we had to be cleared because the contract we were working was a defense dept contract.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had to provide birth certificate or passport for my current job.

And my brother worked in a job with over top secret clearance for a few years, and I was investigated for him to have that clearance. Not as much as he was, but he had to give them my information also.

But, I am selective as to how much I put on the net.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

TheMartianChick said:


> I don't worry too much about being found. My real name is all over the internet, appears in the newspaper from time to time and is listed in public records relating to some of my activities in sworn public hearings. I write magazine articles and fiction and don't use a pen name. I also will begin blogging for a magazine soon and plan to have a link to my new blog in my signature.
> 
> If someone wanted to find me, they could. I would be more concerned if I wrote a lot of nasty comments all over the internet that could be traced back to me. Those are the kinds of things that can affect your employment status and your standing in the community.


 I am kind of in the same boat TheMartianChick. Ever Google yourself? I still pop up in court cases where I testified 20 years ago and I have found that somehow the sites that claim to be able to find anyone really can right down to your phone number and address.

I dont much worry about it. I am retired military and draw a government pension so they have all my information anyway including my DNA. I have found though that I am on some sort of list due to the places I've traveled to internationally and if I travel with my passport I always get special attention and interest from customs. I guess that bothers me just a little but its more irritating than anything else and my travels have slowed quite a bit.

Have any of you looked at the Topix forum for your community? Now that is a place to fear. Its completely unregulated or moderated and people post all kinds of rumors and innuendo about people on it. If you were ever targeted on that you could be in real jeopardy.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Various fusion centers and government agencies check in with my blog daily. I'm sure my previous postings here have been catalogued and added to the file as well.

All good citizens are on a list in these days of corrupt government. If you're not on a list, why should I trust you?


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

I dont.


----------



## Goldeneye (Sep 14, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Various fusion centers and government agencies check in with my blog daily. I'm sure my previous postings here have been catalogued and added to the file as well.
> 
> All good citizens are on a list in these days of corrupt government. If you're not on a list, why should I trust you?


The list must be ten miles long by now. They'd save more money and time by making a list of people that are happy with government, that list will be a lot shorter.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

My name is J.C. Price. (John Christian) Don't bother to hire someone to find me. A PM from most of you would get ya my phone number.

I don't worry about gov or anyone else knowing who I am. I do disagree with many of the tactics they use now as I feel they are illegal or should be. My objections to such things is simply one of freedom, not out of fear.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I try not to "tell" too much, but not out of fear of the government. I have purchased a few guns this past year as has DH. DH is a CCW holder. We homeschool. We research "stuff" on the internet and belong to more than one forum that doesn't think the government is always "here to help us". So, if there is a list we are on it....many times over (and proud of it :grin.

I try to be careful of what I say because I don't know who you are, where you live or who your friends and family are. I assume on this forum the 80-90% of the posters are on the up and up....but that leaves 10% of the posters and allot of guests I need to keep in mind as I post. I have enough "marks" on me already....don't need to get into someone elses' cross hairs.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

It's weird, I was taught that God was always aware of everything and every thought. (santa too).
Now, I have chosen to post and live my life and over time I have learned that the Goverment and others are interested in collecting info about me Not because I am breaking any laws but because they can. I do not like it because there really is no need to track people who are not causing harm. Yet, to those that gather and those that review the info they might view that I grow food, or learned to make cheese or anything thing that they that view as unacceptable now or sometime in the future may come back to haunt me. I just want to live my life as I see fit with out harming anyone or even offening them but I know that in eating a ham sandwich I upset --PETA, Muslims, Jews ect. There really is no way to please everyone. It is a mess. I wonder what will come. I wonder how persons in the past handled living every action we take ripples into other areas. How I will be view depends on who is doing the viewing ---I have no control as to what they value so I best just worry about what I value and lead a life that I can value in the end. What is --is. I want a pleasant life yet to give up living as closes I can to following God is something I know I can not lose sight of. So if the review dislikes my faith, or that I would rather meet many of my needs with out ConAg well I will not have a pleasant life. I would rather the focas not be on those with no history of attacking society --I am only in control of myself not them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

There are about 100,000 dead people that have been receiving Social Security checks for years. And you ask me if I am concerned about the gov't keeping a list on me. You're kidding....right?


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I don't worry at all, as long as I remember to put on my tin foil hat before making any posts. My beanie makes me invisible to all government agencies and people who might want to do me some harm. :rock:


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm with you, FourDeuce. Except that my tin foil hat isn't a beanie, it's more like a big sunbonnet. 

Actually, we are all on a government list from the time we have a birth certificate issued to us. eep: I see comments fairly often about privacy infringements by the government or the corporations who create tracking systems for cars. Here are my words from the first post:

_I see a lot of posts about potential threats to your privacy; legislation that allows some agency to access your personal information, records of your purchases, tracking devices on your vehicles, etc. So how safe do you feel about posting so much personal information on a public internet site? _ 

The purpose of my question was more along the lines of self-examination. If we fear that some new gadget or piece of legislation has a nefarious purpose - that itâs going to make us vulnerable â should we be more careful about discussing so much about our lifestyles on an open forum? I think we all feel pretty safe here because we are among friends. As far as we know. 

We all think weâre fairly cautious about how much we post and would never give a list of how much weâve put back. Right? What about a picture that shows shelves of food in your basement? I love seeing those pictures and want to see more of them because they inspire me. The preppers who have worked so hard to accumulate those supplies can be rightfully proud of what they have. What about discussions that mention the types of guns and ammo that have been purchased? If someone did want to find out about you, all they would have to do is start reading all of your back posts because over a period of years, a sentence here and a comment there, we have all revealed a great deal about our lives. 

My question was meant very seriously. I have no desire to offend anyone, start an argument or even go off into a discussion about black helicopters. The mindset we share, to make ourselves self-sufficient, sets us apart. It is a relief to come here and communicate with others who are like minded. I think Angie does a great job of keeping us on track and focused on S & EP. But the future weâre preparing for might be grim, indeed. For my generation, this is a future that we never imagined could come to pass, not here in the Unites States of America.

Here is the last sentence of my original post.

_I guess I'm just wondering if being in our own community here makes us relax a little too much._


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm just one of the herd. And I enjoy that kind of group anonymity.

If the lion wants to pounce on someone who drinks at the waterholes I frequent, let the lion pounce on.......

THE ONE WHO POSTS AFTER ME!!!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We have two very active websites on the net anyway, so I'm sure we can be 'found' very easily. 

So I'm not worried about posting on HT at all.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> There are about 100,000 dead people that have been receiving Social Security checks for years. And you ask me if I am concerned about the gov't keeping a list on me. You're kidding....right?


Don't loose any sleep over them, most of that 100,000 is waiting to vote in Chicago and Florida. If they can't keep their chad from hanging not much chance of them slogging through frozen tundra to find ya'll.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> There are about 100,000 dead people that have been receiving Social Security checks for years. And you ask me if I am concerned about the gov't keeping a list on me. You're kidding....right?


Unfortunately the incompetence of the federal government is not entirely universal. A few agencies may actually function at a level worthy of concern.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Probably would bore anyone to death if they did find me!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ryanthomas said:


> Unfortunately the incompetence of the federal government is not entirely universal. A few agencies may actually function at a level worthy of concern.


One of those agencies is certainly not the BATF. I've been waiting for over two months for them to approve my Class 3 firearms application. Either they are super inefficient or they found some interesting information on me....uh, oh


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not too worried about the Government finding me out here on HT.. Heck they already know more about me than I do... Also as others have said, with all the background checks, licenses and security clearances that I've had past and present, they know where I'm at.. In fact they even trained me for some of it... So they know..

Till they start coming for me, I have other things (more important) to worry about, just to live my life..


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I feel pretty safe posting on here. I don't reveal my real name, the town I live in, anything I own and much of my hobbies which might be a give away to what I own .... Ok ...I've contributed to the fishing threads ... which a would-be burglar might think I have a 5 dollar zebco rod and reel, some hooks and bobbers at my house. 
Usually over the internet, I try to be as private as realistically possible. If I talk about having snow, then people know I don't live in the tropics ....
I also don't put out much personal info on facebook either .... My avatar there is also fishing related with me holding a trophy catfish .... 
Ohio Rusty ..... or maybe I'm Kentucky Rusty over here near Richmond .. or maybe I'm Indiana Rusty near Friendship ..... Or maybe I'm Michigan Rusty over here by Burt and Mullet lakes ...........


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I look at it from a couple different angles. Anyone who really wanted to find 'Sunbee' could--at least down to my router--so practically speaking, they found me. Anyone who looks for me by my name, though, is going to turn up my business-related stuff, not my hobbies. Which is half the point of having a handle--or maybe two-thirds.
But the key words above are "really wanted". How badly do you want to find me? How much computer knowledge do you have? The casual petty thief probably doesn't want to put that much effort into it.
The government? Well, one way or the other, I'm pretty sure they'd be coming at my posts here from the other end. I've had a lot of contact with the federal government over the years, after all, involving clearances and immigration and all that stuff.
I'm pretty sure it's actually cause and effect: if you look at how many posters have said they have some security clearance, clearly interacting that much with the government causes people to join Homesteading Today!


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

Way I look at it, it's too late now!!!!!lol


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

I'm a worrier by nature, so I do worry a little bit about posting on HT... but not much. I have learned over the years to be more careful of what I post but no, I don't worry more than usual. "I'm not paranoid, people just think I am." he he


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"I'm with you, FourDeuce. Except that my tin foil hat isn't a beanie, it's more like a big sunbonnet."

How do you attach the propeller to that? I like the beanie design because it's easy to find the top center, so you can attach the propeller in the proper spot. If the propeller is not in the proper spot, the beanie won't work as well as it could, and you might get some brainwave leakage.:run:


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm sure I have made a few lists in my day from jobs I held..

The last 15 years I have run internet businesses, anyone could figure a lot out about me pretty easily.


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Not worried here. We prep for tornados and other localized natural disasters, but live in a small, rural town where it is expected (and will catch flack if you don't put some preps aside...yeah, people will share, but you better expect to pull your weight). As for the government putting me on a list...I'm sure we've been investigated, but also pretty sure that we're too boring to be bothered with. I wouldn't put my contact info out here, but that's just a common sense thing for me (not interested in sales pitches at odd hours, y'know?).


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

I'm not the least bit worried about posting here. I suppose I'm on someone's "radical list", somewhere. Many of us are.
I read a lot of different forums, concerning a wide range of topics I find interesting.
And, I'm kind of out spoken, sometimes when I should keep quiet.
I doubt that posting on HT would put you on a "List", though.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't worry to much. Most people in this area is probably on a list any way.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Not worried here. Sure I'm on some good lists... to not be, in 2011, is to not be a good American.

Only if they suspend the Constitution would I worry. And if "they" do that, I figure it's game on...


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel as safe on HT as I do on any other board which is why I do not openly discuss EVERYTHING. No internet site is 100% safe. The person you think is Aunt Bea from Mayberry, USA could very well be Mr. Thug from the hood. This is where discernment comes in to play. It's all fine and well to discuss generalizations but don't ever put your business on the street so to speak. I see many questions such as "Do you own guns? or How many years worth of food do you store? and my favorite one this week, "When is it okay to kill a police officer?" and they just make me cringe. If you feel compelled to answer then keep it vague. 

These questions may seem innocent enough and most probably are but just as an example of how answers to these loaded questions can ruin your world: You hear a noise outside during the night and get up. Just as you are exiting your home to find the source you see a shadow and fire your weapon. An officer is dead from trying to apprehend a suspect seen running across your lawn. Months later in a courtroom you are trying to explain how this was not premeditated when you posted on HT that it was okay to shoot an officer if he was violating your rights. I know this is a far fetched scenario but people it has and probably will happen again as some folks just don't know when to shut up and keep their business and often thoughts private. JMHO


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Harry Chickpea said:


> <shrug> Funny you should mention this. Just today I tracked down someone for a friend. Full name, age, business, residence, tax status. He didn't know how and I did it in an hour or two.
> 
> Anyone who really wanted to track me could. I keep enough back that the casual goof would have to spend too much time. I don't worry about it, because my siblings have high security clearance and I'm sure I'm already investigated and on file as being a fruitcake. Whatever. I'll wave back and state that anyone with a government backing their investigation of me is more of a fruitcake than me.


It took that long?


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Pouncer said:


> I belong to enough forums on any watch list, that I don't worry about it too much. Blabbed a lot before I understood OpSec in even the broadest sense. These days it would be very difficult to drop off the radar, even if I could.
> 
> Having said that, I realize this about myself-I am truthful. I don't make up stories about myself and what I am doing. (yeah, roll your eyeballs, lol) That is not true of everyone else, however, and I recognize that. So how much confidence should be placed in what people say about their preps, opinions, net persona? That's for each of us to decide.


Once you understand the system it is really all that hard. It really only matters what you want and will go to.

I'm fully confident that I could still use the system and disappear within a day at will if desired.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Pam6 said:


> I am more worried about my own mooching family members showing up and trying to stake some claim on my preps than I am of some internet spy program!


You and me both. I have a big hungry family. I can take a computer geek down easy, its my family that will take all my stuff.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i have nothing they would want..


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

If the govt. starts coming for us, others will help. I too am worried about the family and neighbors. I have family that laughs at us prepping and say that if something happens, they are coming to me. Boy they are going to get a rude awakening. If I am on a list, so be it.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

The cdc and red cross etc. want us t be prepared. I can tell you someone in my family he gets emails for his job and the states are preparing and even running test on emergency systems. They are watching for terrorist from afar and even us citizens that go as I call awol. They need to to keep another 9-11 from happening. I don't know about you but They can watch who ever they want to keep us safe. They are going to hate my house my kids will drive them nuts! LOL ! If you have purchased large amounts of ammo you may be on a list but as long as you are using it for range shooting and have it for the zombies per se. I don't think they will bother you. If there intentions are to take everything It doesn't matter what you do. They have bigger fish to fry. You cannot be prepared for everything. No matter how well you hide it. So relax. If you are worried about your neighbor. again all you can do is keep a low profile with them and watch your info. Practice good opsec.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

My family has made those comments to. I told them don't count on me I have told you to have food on hand. My niece made the comment I am coming to your house. I told her I am sorry but I can barely stock enough for my kids. So I an teach you how.I am giving them all a box filled with some canned chicken and pancake mix and other food items for christmas with a list of what they should have. I have five kids. I cannot afford to stock for my whole family let alone everyone else. I won't let my family starve but I won't let my kids either.


----------

